# Why it's good to have tape in your pack



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My muzzy took a fall and bent the ramrod while hunting the other morning. While I was trying to straighten it out, it snapped in half.
Not good, when your several hours away from the nearest store.
Broke out the tape and I was good to go.8)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

just buy a spin jag ramrod and be done with those cheap hollow aluminum ram rods.
spin jag are *Solid Aluminum*

http://www.spinjag.com/giramrod.php


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> My muzzy took a fall and bent the ramrod while hunting the other morning. While I was trying to straighten it out, it snapped in half.
> Not good, when your several hours away from the nearest store.
> Broke out the tape and I was good to go.8)


I always have two half rolls of different duct tape in my backpack. One is camo and the other is that super heavy duty black Gorilla duct tape.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Duck tape (it is actually called duck tape not duct tape -- from the duck cloth (canvass) that it is made of) is indispensable in any backpack. It's like a first aid kit for nonhuman objects.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

sagebrush said:


> just buy a spin jag ramrod and be done with those cheap hollow aluminum ram rods.
> spin jag are *Solid Aluminum*
> 
> http://www.spinjag.com/giramrod.php


I have also found that there are lots of things for sale which are crap and which should not be taken into the wilderness.

Stainless steel is always your best bet for anything.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Been there I now keep a spare ramrod in my truck.


----------

